# Crazyondigital K3 cover



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

I just received my Kindle 3 cover discussed here:

_<==added KB image link. Betsy_

I just love it! My Kindle fits perfectly and all controls are accessible. The quality is very nice also. The best part: it was $11.99!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great deal! I wondered about the quality. Thanks!


----------



## Wessty (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm impressed with mine, great value for the price.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Been using mine, trouble free since I received it.  Heckuva deal!


----------



## tcreek (Aug 5, 2010)

This is a great cover, and now only $7.99.


Don't let the low price scare you. Other covers are hugely overpriced.
Outstanding cover in every way.


----------



## Noah (Oct 14, 2010)

I just got mine in the mail today and am seriously impressed!  It's all leather, well designed, sturdily made, and attractive too.  This cover is one of the great deals on Amazon!  I just can't fathom spending $100+ for a device that I only spent $139 for.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd like a bigger place to hold cards and stuff but it is quite impressive for the price and would be for a larger price.

Surdy, well made, nice closure, opens and folds back ..  I like it.


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

It's $5.99 at amazon.CA + 2.99 shipping
I just ordered one.

Anyone please post some photos.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been looking at these for a while.  Held off because black wasn't my first choice.  But it's such a good deal, and hearing how pleased everyone is with theirs, I went ahead and ordered.

I've been keeping my K3 (who doesn't leave the house, my K1 does the traveling) in a K1 Amazon cover, using the elastic to hold it in place.  Not very secure (but it does work) and the CrazyDigital will do a fine job of protecting my K until I find a cover I like better.  

Thanks for posting your opinions on them!

Thanks to those who have received theirs for letting us know the quality is there.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Tangie.. it certainly isn't an Oberon, but it is a vast improvement over the K1 Amazon cover and will look quite neat too..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been using my cover for almost 2 weeks now and am still impressed.  The cover holds my K3 securely with leather pockets on the bottom and elastic at the top.  The cover folds back easily and I really like the magnetic snap that holds the cover closed.  It still fits easily in my smallish purse.  Honestly, you can't beat this one for the price!


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

mine's still in transit. maybe today.
is this really leather? because if not then there'll be issues with folding the cover back while reading kindle.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

It is supposed to be (and looks like) real leather.  I haven't had any problems folding it back.  Just like real leather, it keeps getting softer and easier to fold back.  No cracking or stress lines like vinyl.


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

decent looking









folds back, check out the clip too
why do i have that screensaver 









now where's the shift (arrow) key 









perfect fit, magnetic clip, accessible ports/switches: tick









soft feel but stiff cover


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

r1chard said:


> mine's still in transit. maybe today.
> is this really leather? because if not then there'll be issues with folding the cover back while reading kindle.


It looks to my admittedly untrained eye like Bicast Leather, also known as PU Leather.

Here's some info from the Wikipedia page:

Bicast leather (also known as bycast leather, split leather or PU leather) is a split leather with a layer of polyurethane applied to the surface and then embossed. Bycast was originally made for the shoe industry and recently was adopted by the furniture industry. The resulting product is cheaper than top grain leather and has an artificially consistent texture that is easier to clean and maintain.

- The use of the term "leather" in relation to this bicast treatment is considered a misrepresentation and therefore not permitted in the United Kingdom and New Zealand [1] Furniture made with bicast exhibits none of the characteristics associated with genuine leather; it will not develop a patina or suppleness nor otherwise "improve with age". With constant use the polyurethane layer will crack and split free of its backing.[2][3]

Modern technology permits up to three or four horizontal layers being taken from a single hide. The leather used in the backing of bicast is a thin, otherwise worthless, layer remaining after better quality layers have been removed for traditional leather work[citation needed] and contributes nothing to the look and feel of the end product.

Furniture manufacturers say that the main benefit of bicast leather is its price. Lower grades of leather can be used during the manufacturing process and treating with polyurethane gives a uniform shine and a long-lasting "like new" appearance. Bicast leather looks best, they say, on furniture with taut seat cushions and pillows. It can easily be cleaned with a damp cloth. New bicast leather furniture can have a slight chemical smell, but this typically dissipates about a week after the piece is exposed to air.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

911jason said:


> It looks to my admittedly untrained eye like Bicast Leather, also known as PU Leather.
> 
> Here's some info from the Wikipedia page:
> 
> ...


I would say that's definitely what the Amazon cover is made from too! (That's why my first one had a cracking & peeling issue, I suspect) Wouldn't most of the "colored leather" have to be made of this stuff to get the vibrant colors and that texture? I find it ridiculous that they can call it "genuine" here in the US, even if it is buried in there somewhere!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

AmberLi said:


> Wouldn't most of the "colored leather" have to be made of this stuff to get the vibrant colors and that texture?


I don't think so. For instance, with Oberon, they have lots of colors, but they are all achieved through dyeing the high-quality leather that they emboss their designs into. It's definitely not a synthetic or partially-synthetic product.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

911jason said:


> I don't think so. For instance, with Oberon, they have lots of colors, but they are all achieved through dyeing the high-quality leather that they emboss their designs into. It's definitely not a synthetic or partially-synthetic product.


I agree. Just because a leather is dyed doesn't make it any less quality.


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

911jason said:


> I don't think so. For instance, with Oberon, they have lots of colors, but they are all achieved through dyeing the high-quality leather that they emboss their designs into. It's definitely not a synthetic or partially-synthetic product.


do they have vibrant colors like the kindle covers?
though i must agree, oberon is in a league of its own (both design and quality-wise)

with regards to my crazy(on digital) cover,
+1 it's definitely not leather.

it even matched my DS cover 

















this makes me think,
is there a Kindle cover that has the plastic frame (just like in the above photo) 
that holds the unit, instead of garters, or hinges


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

r1chard said:


> is there a Kindle cover that has the plastic frame that holds the unit, instead of garters, or hinges


Yes, there are several I think... try looking for a Trendy Digital thread. I know there are also people using Nook covers with a plastic frame for their K3's, they just required some light Xacto modifications.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I wasn't saying you CAN'T dye leather, but from what I experienced with the peeling & cracking of my Amazon Lighted Cover, it is almost certainly this PU leather stuff - and I think that particular hot pink would be very difficult to achieve in 100% genuine leather.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Whatever it is made of, it is proving to be an excellent cover.


----------



## mkdunkin (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been using this case for a little over a week and when I took my Kindle out to try another case I noticed that it discolored the bottom corners of my white Kindle.  Needless to say that I'm NOT happy and I can't get it off.  So if you have a white Kindle, BE WARNED!!!


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

mkdunkin said:


> I've been using this case for a little over a week and when I took my Kindle out to try another case I noticed that it discolored the bottom corners of my white Kindle. Needless to say that I'm NOT happy and I can't get it off. So if you have a white Kindle, BE WARNED!!!


Wow, luckily I have a graphite, but it does have a skin, so good to know! Guess I'll try to leave it in my new Javoedge as much as possible!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, that is TERRIBLE.  Has anyone noticed marks on the graphite K3 from the cover?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> Wow, that is TERRIBLE. Has anyone noticed marks on the graphite K3 from the cover?


I just took my graphite out of the cover to check it out - no marks whatsoever.


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

I just checked my K3 wifi, no marks/coloration.
I also looked at the back of the lower straps that holds the K3,
they're made of like some felt paper material.

Good thing you pointed this one out.
My DS's spine (see above photos), the part with textured surface,  is now off white.
I wonder what causes this, usually such fading/discoloration is due to exposure to the environment, sunlight in particular.
But since it is always kept with the cover, it shouldn't have that.

Must be the case/cover eh?


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just checking again ...

Any updates on the cover and marking or not marking either the white or graphite Kindles?  Thanks!


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

r1chard said:


> It's $5.99 at amazon.CA + 2.99 shipping
> I just ordered one.


Thanks for this info. I'm in Canada, but I sometimes order from Amazon.com and ship to my friend in the US because .com is almost always cheaper, but this time .ca was! I got the case Friday, 10 days from ordering so the wait wasn't bad, and the case is VERY nice for the price!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Does it add much weight to your kindle?

thanks

theresam


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

bkworm8it said:


> Does it add much weight to your kindle?
> 
> thanks
> 
> theresam


Very little


----------

